# The Current Bane of My Gardening Existence...



## Yoyo_Jo (May 21, 2012)

My husband kept chasing this guy out of our backyard into the alley because my yard is a virtual salad bar buffet. We discovered this morning that the critter actually digs his way back in under the gate. He's so cute, but geez...he eats everything including the new growth on my roses... 


White-tailed Prairie Hare


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2012)

I wonder how much trouble he would be if barbequed!?


----------



## nikv (May 21, 2012)

Get a fox. Your hare will be gone soon.


----------



## Kevin (May 21, 2012)

We have rabbits too, but they seem to only really like the Lilies - which I have surrounded with chicken wire. They have gone after spring bulbs before (the flowers and leaves), but not a lot else. 

Sorry to hear about your problem. Have you tried blood meal? Cat hair might work too, if you have a cat.


----------



## Clark (May 21, 2012)

Build roof garden.


----------



## Ruth (May 21, 2012)

:smitten:But he/she sure is cute


----------



## Shiva (May 21, 2012)

What's the best way to kill a rabbit these days? I saw pet rabbits in my entry way for a couple of days last summer. I figured they belonged to a neighbour so I was patient. But I would have run the car over them after three days. Cats yes, gophers yes, any kind of bird yes, but rabbits, rats and hyenas? Time to power up the tank!:evil:


----------



## goldenrose (May 21, 2012)

Kevin said:


> .....Sorry to hear about your problem. Have you tried blood meal? Cat hair might work too, if you have a cat.


Dog hair, works with deer too! Have a dog grooming shop nearby? 
...or a real live dog, here Fido ....


----------



## Shiva (May 21, 2012)

Kevin said:


> We have rabbits too, but they seem to only really like the Lilies - which I have surrounded with chicken wire. They have gone after spring bulbs before (the flowers and leaves), but not a lot else.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your problem. Have you tried blood meal? Cat hair might work too, if you have a cat.



If you need cat hair I can send you plenty. Just say the word and I'll send it free.


----------



## Kevin (May 21, 2012)

I've got plenty of my own too, thanks.  Haven't tried it, though.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 21, 2012)

Geez Michel, that's kind of barbaric, don't you think? oke:

I'm kind of the no-kill ilk myself. This guy is a native species, and was here long before me...


----------



## Shiva (May 21, 2012)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Geez Michel, that's kind of barbaric, don't you think? oke:
> 
> I'm kind of the no-kill ilk myself. This guy is a native species, and was here long before me...



Well, It's your choice: the roses or the rabbits. 

I had rats in my walls a couple of years back and I'm sure they were here long before I was. I killed them anyway with traps and poison. Was it barbaric? At least now I can sleep in winter without hearing the critters gnaw at the lattice wood behind the plaster. 

Of course, rats are not as cute as rabbits. It shows you can get away with anything if you're cute.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 21, 2012)

That is such a wonderful photo of your intruder! 

In addition to trying the hair I would also get one of those fake plastic owls. I kid you not they work like a charm. Just set it on the fence above the roses. hee hee Hi there bunny...hoot.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 21, 2012)

You can get coyote pee in a powder form and sprinkle it around. Works well, but it has to be re-applied after rains.


----------



## cnycharles (May 22, 2012)

there are plastic discs that bowhunters use that has an impregnated fox urine smell that could be used, but don't know if it long-lasting. there are also the bottles but just like with the powdered coyote urine it needs to be re-applied

you could put out a cage with something tasty inside and relocate it if don't want to kill; otherwise I would put up the chicken wire all around where your plants are, and bury a good width of it pointing out from the fence; the critters like rabbits or woodchucks will get to the fence and then dig, but since there is more buried fence they can't dig through. you could also find it's burrow and put something in it...


----------



## Shiva (May 22, 2012)

Fox scent, owl effigies and the likes, whatever happened to the real predators? As our species encroach on their habitats, they are chased away by dogs, shot or starve to death cleanly out of sight. Only the cute critters are left because humsns are hardwired for cuteness and don't want predators in their backyards.
I'm 65 years old and I've never seen a live wolf or coyote in its natural habitat. Maybe I don't get out far enough but where I live, there are enough preys to feed many coyotes. The main predator here is the car and I see lots of roadkill every day to prove it.
Those couple bunnies I had in my entryway two years ago were obviously picked up by their owner because I never saw them again. So I didn't have to make intentionnal roadkill, and I'm very glad it turned out that way. I'm not the killing kind either. But what about those who buy cats, chicks and bunnies for their kids as pets and then let them lose in nature when they're not loved anymore? Joanne I think you struck a raw nerve in me. I could tell you about ex-French movie star Brigitte Bardot with her antiseal campaign and her press conference I attended years ago but this post is already long enough.


----------



## Dido (May 22, 2012)

NYEric said:


> I wonder how much trouble he would be if barbequed!?



In spain they have really good dishes with them. 
I think it is with masoala ore soemthing like that it is called. 

Cooked for 2 hours and then with ncie potato mash.....


----------



## mormodes (May 22, 2012)

How'd you get the picture? Its perfect. I assume a long lens, but I'd a thought he'd have hopped off when he heard you coming.


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2012)

Shiva said:


> Of course, rats are not as cute as rabbits. It shows you can get away with anything if you're cute.



Sad but true!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 22, 2012)

mormodes said:


> How'd you get the picture? Its perfect. I assume a long lens, but I'd a thought he'd have hopped off when he heard you coming.



Yup, my 70 - 200 mm, set to 200 mm. But he/she really wasn't terribly afraid of us. I was able to get within a couple of feet at times.

After chasing him/her out of our yard yesterday for the second time, we reinforced the bottom of the gate with 2 x 4's and a couple of large rocks and that seems to have done the trick; he/she wasn't back this morning for a plant snack. :evil:


----------



## cnycharles (May 22, 2012)

hmmm, there are plenty of coyotes around here in upstate ny and parts nearby; maybe we should build some 'arks' and bring them to quebec/ontario!


----------



## likespaphs (May 25, 2012)

i saw a coyote walkin' down blackstone blvd here in providence


----------



## Ozpaph (May 25, 2012)

would make a nice hat for those in cooler climes.............


----------



## NYEric (May 26, 2012)

likespaphs said:


> i saw a coyote walkin' down blackstone blvd here in providence



Wouldn't surprize me, you couldn't believe the amount of fauna I've seen w/in 10 miles of NYC!


----------

